# RESOLOR



## YOLANDIE3 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, I started using Resolor on Saturday 3rd of December 2011 and I am feeling sick. My stomach cramp much more than usual, nausea, headache when will this side effects stop? On Sunday I had diarhea but further more nothing. I am feeling yuck and was wondering when the side effects will dissapear?


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Yolandie3, how are you feeling now, have the side effects worn off? has the Resolor helped your bowel movements?


----------

